#ubuntu-fridge 2007-07-16
<Zelut> who can I bother to get some news posted on the fridge? meeting announcement.
<Burgundavia> Zelut: post to fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<beuno> ok, UWN is waiting in the fridge queue
* beuno looks at Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> got it
<beuno> Burgundavia: thanks, I went through all the release process, so it should be done
<beuno> I added both articles, so it looks much better then I expected, although not terribly polished
<Burgundavia> no worries
<Burgundavia> oh, I forgot to add my name
<Burgundavia> meh
<beuno> er, well, add it now  :p
<Burgundavia> I have enough byline by now
<beuno> I'm going to try and get some of that sleep people keep mentioning
<Burgundavia> published
<beuno> Burgundavia: cool, thanks, g'night
<Burgundavia> night
<Burgundavia> sleep well
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-07-22
<saxonjf> anyone here?
<nixternal> yo yo
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> oops, wrong keystroke
<saxonjf> hey there... where are you from?
<nixternal> chicago
<saxonjf> So what usu goes on in here?
<nixternal> absolutely nothing
<nixternal> you are the first person to say something in here in quite a few days
<saxonjf> Sounds rather dull if you ask me, and pointless... wow... does that mean I am the only one who reads the fridge?
<nixternal> no, people read it, when we actually put something up there I guess
<saxonjf> Though the fridge itself is about as interesting as watching paint dry on newly mowed grass
<nixternal> I could agree more
<nixternal> err
<nixternal> couldn't*
<saxonjf> So what brings you here into the valley of the shadow of dull?
<nixternal> been doing this fridge editing stuff for over a year
<saxonjf> You help edit the fridge?  You mean people take the time to edit entries to the fridge?
<nixternal> umm, ya
<saxonjf> Wow... maybe we should get Jim Carrey to be the editor.  He could make it interesting
<nixternal> hrmm, ok I think I will go do something else, you seem to be trolling..have a nice day/night
